# [SOLVED] speedtouch 121g drivers...problem....



## ecole

i have a tomson speedtouch 121g usb adapter in order to connect with my speedtouch 585 router, *I LOST THE CD WITH THE DRIVERS*...how can i find them????????????????????????????????????
is there a site?????????????

*GENERALLY*: is there a site where i can find different drivers????:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill

*Re: speedtouch 121g drivers...problem....*

Sure, you must be "Google impaired".

http://www.thomson-broadband.co.uk/codepages/content3.asp?c=7&ProductID=516

http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDownload/Thomson-SpeedTouch-121g-10-WHQL-Download-12487.html

You might try a simple search next time. :wink:


----------



## ecole

*Re: speedtouch 121g drivers...problem....*

i am not "google impaired" , i searched through google but i didn't find anything................................................thx


----------

